# new loft



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is my new loft. 10x10 with two 5x10 sections. 1 section is done minus the aviary. We still need to finish the vents as well and painting.

/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-1.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-2.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-3.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-4.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-5.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-6.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-7.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-8.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-9.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-10.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-11.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-12.jpg
/Users/macuser/Desktop/photo-13.jpg


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

I dont see pics...


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

i am sorry but this is the only way it is letting me post pictures. you have to copy and paste each link into a new browser. I wish it would let me attach them or post them here.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you have to be on your computer to see those pics. Copying and pasting into a new browser will not work.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yea that doesnt work... 

U have to resize the pictures so they are small enough to upload to pigeon talk. Thats probably why it isntletting u upload.


----------

